# Any lifts to Doncaster from the south, will travel!



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi I am due to pick up a snake from IHS Doncaster in June but the trains are running engineering works that do so cannot get there earlier than 3pm and it would be expensive!
Is anyone travelling from around London/somewhere I can get to early enough to meet you and get a lift?
Any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## Hailstone (Apr 8, 2014)

*Essex Coach*



Crablet said:


> Hi I am due to pick up a snake from IHS Doncaster in June but the trains are running engineering works that do so cannot get there earlier than 3pm and it would be expensive!
> Is anyone travelling from around London/somewhere I can get to early enough to meet you and get a lift?
> Any help would be really appreciated!




My family coach company are doing pick ups all over Essex and then doing Doncaster on 28th September for the reptile show. Would this be any help to you?

If so contact us on 0845 388 3848

ask for Matthew


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Crablet said:


> Hi I am due to pick up a snake from IHS Doncaster *in June*!


^^^^^^^^^^^^


:roll2:


----------

